# New Sabaton Single!



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 25, 2019)

Where my Sabaton fans at!


----------



## Sarachaga (Apr 25, 2019)

\o/
I love Sabaton!


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 25, 2019)

Posted the vid in the "What are you listening to" thread the other day. But I think Sabaton is worthy of their own thread. 

The new album is going to kick ass.


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Apr 25, 2019)

oh yeah, new Sabaton song. awesome  \m/


----------



## Ladywhitewolf (Apr 29, 2019)

I love Sabaton.  Nightwitches was the first song I heard by them.  I have been addicted ever since.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 29, 2019)

I think the first Sabaton song I heard was No Bullets Fly. 

Really wish they'd throw a Maiden cover on one of their albums as a bonus track, especially Paschendale or Aces High.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (May 2, 2019)

More Sabaton premiering tomorrow!


----------

